

Algorithm-based decision making - bacamat

I built this algorithm site to help myself make a weighted decision on my next career step. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;decidealgo.com&#x2F; I hope others find it useful too. It won&#x27;t tell you what decision to make, but I find it very helpful for thinking about what factors&#x2F;considerations matter and relatively how much they matter.
======
raister
crappy site.

